# Pride FC - 9-10-06 (Spoilers*)



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Holy shit!

Cro Cop knocked Vanderlei the fuck out! With a highlight-reel worthy high kick to the head, from what I hear. Sounds like a must-see.

He's the new Pride FC open weight tourney champ. I wonder what the demand for a Liddle vs. Wandy fight will be now? Could we see CroCop vs. Chuck? The two most devastating strikers in MMA today? What a fucking brawl!



Here's the full results, for anyone wanting to see.

1. Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos def. Yosuke Nishijima via rear naked choke in the first round.

2. Semifinals: Mirko Cro Cop def. Wanderlei Silva via KO (high left kick) in the first round. (Picture)

3. Semifinals: Josh Barnett def. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira via split decision.

4. Reserve Match: Aleksander Emelianenko def. Sergei Kharitonov via referee stoppage (strikes) in the first round.

5. Ricardo Morais def. Lee Tae Hyun via doctor stoppage in the first round.

6. Kazuhiro Nakamura def. Yoshihiro "Kiss" Nakao via unanimous decision.

7. Mauricio Shogun def. Cyrille "The Snake" Diabate via referee stoppage (strikes) in the first round.

8. Ricardo Arona def. Allistair Overeem via submission (strikes) in the first round.

9. Finals: Mirko Cro Cop def. Josh Barnett via via submission (strikes) in the first round.


*Spoilers in the thread title, since this will be broadcast on PPV here in the US and Canada in a few days.


----------



## Makelele (Sep 11, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 2. Semifinals: Mirko Cro Cop def. Wanderlei Silva via KO (high left kick) in the first round. (Picture)



Ouchie! That looks nasty!


----------



## Regor (Sep 11, 2006)

I saw the whole thing (and have it recorded to DVD as well - cuz I rawk!)

I swear to God, 2 seconds before it happened I said "CroCop just needs to throw the left high kick and he's gonna knock his ass out" and then BAM!

Game over.

Seriously, the FIRST kick CroCop threw was to Wandy's ribs and it immediately bruised. Red after about 1 minute, purple after 3, and you could see something in there was broken, cuz there was a HUGE lump! Not very lovely to look at. And his eye got fucked up too. But that kick INSTANTLY drew blood on the side of Wandy's head!! He had a huge amount of blood before he hit the floor! The only thing I can say in Silva's defense is that he's a Middleweight and CroCop is a Heavyweight. You wouldn't see Liddell/CroCop ever really, cuz the UFC doesn't do openweight matches. And this is why.


The rest of the night didn't matter after that fight. No one could believe what we saw! And so much for Liddell/Silva. Wandy ain't gonna recoup from that shit in time.


Glad I decided to bet on CroCop on this one.... made a buck! 

BTW: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Pride+Final+Conflict+Absolute


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> You wouldn't see Liddell/CroCop ever really, cuz the UFC doesn't do openweight matches. And this is why.


Openweight probably doesn't matter. Chuck is talking about moving up to HW.  So we certainly COULD see that match... possibly. 

Great vid. Thanks for the link, Rog.


----------



## Regor (Sep 11, 2006)

If Chuck moved up to HW, it doesn't matter. After witnessing what CroCop did to Hidehiko Yoshida in the previous round of the OWGP (Kick him in the leg so much, he QUIT!), and seeing Silva, one of the greatest fighters ever IMO, I think CroCop can pretty much take anyone out there right now...


... except Fedor. And we'll see that on New Years Day @ Shockwave!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Exactly. You _think_. If you think for one minute that Wandy couldn't have done the same thing to CroCop, you're crazy, dude. That's what you get with bangers. Unpredictibility. It's what makes it so exciting. One shot, Wandy could have taken CC's head off. It just happened to be the other way around. Newsflash - Chuck has that same kind of power, and his ass would stand toe-to-toe with CC. You say some crazy shit, man. 

Do I _think_ CC could beat Chuck? Yep. Do I _think_ Chuck could beat CC? Yep. It's about even money on those two.



I do, however, think Fedor would fuck both of 'em up. I don't see anyone touching him, really. Mark Hunt, maybe? He can take CroCop's kicks. But he's weak against grapplers, and Fedor can do it all. Fedor seems damn near invincible, but who knows.


----------



## Regor (Sep 12, 2006)

His only 'loss' was due to a cut-stoppage in a Rings event. And the only NC he's had was against Nogueria for again, a cut. He's never been outright beaten. And as long as he keeps his game up, it won't happen either.

Mark Coleman doesn't stand a chance. Not even in his prime. But it'll be a good fight in Vegas!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah. Fedor just has that wierd X factor. He's not perfectly awesome at anything... but he's so damn good at everything. And he's slippery, smart, cagey, and surprising. He needs a good opponent.


----------

